# Bruises?



## Astra (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Bosom Bowel Buddies, hope everyone is doing well?

I have a question
I've woke up this morning with purple bruises all over my legs and arms, about the size of a coin, :eek2: 
Is this a side effect of tapering down to 20mg of Pred?
They're not pimples, spots, sores, weeping, just average bruises like I've done 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!
 

Thanks xxx


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not on any meds, but I've found that I bruise very easily and will wake up with my legs covered in bruises for no reason.


----------



## Astra (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi everyone

right, I've just read on the leaflet that is in the box of Pred
it says - side effects include - reddish purple lines, thin skin, unusual bruising, acne, and wounds that will not heal, painful itchy skin lumps
doesn't say why tho?
lovely drug!
xx


----------



## iamdaniello (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Astra! I am also tapering off of Prednisone and have those some bruises or spots, or whatever you want to call them, but they are only on my legs. My GI told me at first to go to a dermatologist because I guess those of us with Crohn's can get some sort of skin disease as well?! I never went but my spots have improved the more I have tapered off.. I'll finally be done with prednisone on the 29th! Hopefully this can you help you a bit.


----------



## Astra (Mar 18, 2010)

thank You Danielle
hope you are doing ok?
xxx


----------



## DannyboyUK (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Joan, I'm not on Prednisone but I  bruise like a peach, often find random bruises on my legs. 
When I was dianosed years ago, one of the symptoms that the Doctor said made him think it was Crohns was the fact that I had unexplained bruises on my legs and arms. Hope you're doing ok. Dan.


----------



## Astra (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Dan
Yes I'm doing ok considering I look bashed up!!
thanks for that, all part of being a Crohnie then?
hope you're doing well too
xxx


----------



## dreamintwilight (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha...just today I noticed I had several bruises on my legs too.

I looked up some tagged threads on bruising and others suggested calling the GI doc in case it means we're not clotting properly. Darn it. I was just at my PCP's office yesterday. Wish I would have noticed the bruises yesterday. I think I may call my PCP/GI tomorrow.


----------



## Nyx (Mar 21, 2010)

I always have bruises that I can't account for...being on the blood thinners doesn't help either!  Tell your bf to stop beating you in the night!  Every time I have a new bruise I tell mine to quit kicking me in his sleep....lol  All kidding aside, I've always bruised easily, just poke me and I get a bruise.  The bloodwork twice a week has been fun...I look like a junkie....lol


----------



## Astra (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Cindy!

Yes it might be my boyf! He is a bit of rough! lol

I think it's all part of being a Crohnie! been wearing long sleeves, cos I look like a junkie too!

xx


----------



## ameslouise (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't noticed any unexplaine bruises, but if I do get a bruise, like from my infusions, they take forever to heal.

Yesterday I got a pedicure and the tech was "massaging" my legs -more like pounding on them with her fists and this massager that looked like a medieval weapon.  I remembered this thread and told her "Enough with the pounding!"  I didn't want to end up looking like a fight club victim!


----------



## Astra (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Amy
hope you are well?

Yes be careful! you will end up black n blue!and they DO take forever to heal. been researching bruises, and yes, it's all part and parcel of being a Crohnie!

xx


----------



## Nicole (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello there, Joan.  How you feelin?

Well, I'm glad I'm not imagining things.  I look like I belong in a half-way house for abused women.  I was saying to my girls at the office that can't remember bouncing into any furniture.  I have been getting black and blue bruises especially on my arms and thighs.  Now I know.  Happy to have company!


----------



## whysoserious (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got the junkie-chic look going on too, what with my bruises, weight loss, and pale complexion. I could give Kate Moss a run for her money.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 23, 2010)

whysoserious said:
			
		

> I've got the junkie-chic look going on too, what with my bruises, weight loss, and pale complexion. I could give Kate Moss a run for her money.


Ha ha ha! 'Junkie chic' I like it!

I look exactly the same though, skinny, pale and plenty of bruises. I kneel down and my whole knee turns a lovely shade of purple. They too take a long time to go down. I'll still have them a good couple of weeks after they first appeared.


----------



## Astra (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya Nicole!
How are you hun? Not seen you for a while, hope you are well?
I'm doing well, still on 20mg of the Big Evil      :voodoo:  

Can't believe we all look like victims of Womens Aid!  It's such a sexy look - Not!
Can't even have a hug without breaking out black & blue!   :lol: 

And Natalie and WSS, how come you're skinny, cos I look like bloody 
Jabba the Hutt!   :eek2: 

(can you tell that I've just sussed how to put smilies on!) ha ha ha 

lotsa luv  

Joan AKA Jabba
xxxx


----------



## Nicole (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Joan,

Been running back and forth to the supermarket all this time cause I'M OUT OF TOILET PAPER!!oo:  

Girl, I've been on sick leave since Friday.  I got a bad flare.   Serious cramps and my butt is sooo sore.  I'm using baby wipes (squishy).  I feel like I'm going out of my mind and lost total control.:depressed: 

I'm still on 20mg of Pred.  I got the second prescription like we talked about so I'm thinking maybe I better go back up and stay there for a while.  I haven't spoken with my GI yet because as I mentioned before, he told me that if I'm not getting any relief from the pred. he wanted to start me on chemo.   I'm sure I have other options.  I think he's crazy.:ybatty:  I'm also still awaiting an appointment with another GI.  I don't have a clue when I'll get that.


----------



## Astra (Mar 25, 2010)

Aw Nicole
That's not good, why don't you up the Pred? Might relieve you until you see your doc.
Chemo? That's a bit rash isn't it? Up the Pred first honey
Take care and chillax
lotsa luv
xxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Mar 25, 2010)

Astra101 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> right, I've just read on the leaflet that is in the box of Pred
> it says - side effects include - reddish purple lines, thin skin, unusual bruising, acne, and wounds that will not heal, painful itchy skin lumps
> ...


Thin skin? My skin is pretty much transparent. You can see all my veins, it's really freaky. I wonder if it's lasting damage from the pred then!


----------



## Astra (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes Misty

It could be, I've got some weird round red marks on my chest now, 
God we're turning alien !


----------



## Alexbambi (Nov 4, 2010)

Hii, this is only my second attack of crohns, and last time i had a strange rash on my legs, but this time i too, have the bruising on my arms and legs, but they're like lumps too, its getting quite painful really, because you end up catching them a tiny bit and it hurts, and they're bad on my legs, they feel like, tight? because they're joining up. Its pretty irratating when you're in lesson's all day and you have to mind them aha :')

But i'm only on pentasa, azithrioprine and painkillers right now, i'm waiting on my appointment at the end of the month for them to work on meds to get me back in remission, and i've never had this 'Prednisolone'

do you think it could be connected to anything else? Have any of your doctors said how you could help be rid of them, or should i just wait until the 23rd at my appointment and ask and check back with you all?


----------



## DustyKat (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Alex, :bigwave:

When did you last have blood tests done? 

Dusty.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 4, 2010)

Funny... my better half always tells me I look like a succubus since he can always see my blue veins!  I always get bruised.  Right now, I have one about 3 inches in diameter on my shin, and one the size of a quarter on my forearm.  I just got rid of a 5 incher around my knee (dang boxes during moving) and a two incher from my ankle thanks to a barstool.

Who knows what it's really related to.  I usually attribute it to the meds.  Lovely, lovely meds.  <3


----------



## Astra (Nov 4, 2010)

Hiya Alex
and welcome fellow Brit, just down the road from me!

If you post this in the Your Story section you will get the welcome you deserve hun!
Or you might get lost!
I notice you're on Azathioprine? This med gave me itchy painful, bleeding sores all over my legs within 6 weeks of taking it, how long have you been taking Aza?
Doc said I was allergic to it, so get it checked, give doc a ring, just to be on the safe side.
lotsa luv
Joan xxx


----------



## Alexbambi (Nov 4, 2010)

dusty- I last have blood tests about 8 weeks ago, but the system where i live seems to be very haphazard, they havent contacted me.

Joan - I've been taking it over a year now, i've not had any side effects so far, but when i was first diagnose di did havethe itchy sores


----------

